#  ,    . .

## /N

,      , 

 .  ,    ,      

 ,  

  15,        (, ,   ).

1.   ,     ?. 
  -  ? 
    -  1?     ? 
     ?    ?
         ? ,   ?

2.     ?
   -         1.           1,  ?
    -       ,    1?
     ? 
 -       

  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -  ?


 ,    

  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ?
> 
> 2.     ?
>    -        1.           1, ?
>     -       ,    1?
>      ? 
>  -


 - , -1 , -
  ,        

 , ,  1     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> -         1.           1,  ?
>     -       ,    1?


      1, ..        ,  ,    (  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=568522 ),           . 



> ,    ,      
>  ,


 :
https://egais.center-inform.ru/offers/webinar-egais.php
https://egais.center-inform.ru/egais/
https://egais.center-inform.ru/egais...-v-roznice.php
https://egais.center-inform.ru/egais/utm.php
https://egais.center-inform.ru/egais/egais-connect.php
http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%...BA%D0%BE%D0%B2
https://dreamkas.ru/egais/
 ..

----------


## /N

> - , -1 , -
>   ,


  .
   ,    ?

     -     " "?

 -      .
 ,       - .
           .      -    1?      ?             ?

  ,       


  ?

 ,        ,    , 
     "",      -  .
         .  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -     " "?


       storehouse,   
       1
    ,   .



> -      .


  ,   -   , -,      ,  .    ,        .  ,    ,    .



> -    1?


.
   1    ,           storehouse,   



> ?


        ,      ,   
,      




> ?


 ,      



> ?

----------

> - , -1 , -
>   ,        
> 
>  , ,  1     ,


    1     /

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1    ...


     ,   

 -     ,  1    -

----------

, ,      ,   :     ,  , ,   ..

----------

> ,     ?.


.  11 - ,  12 - ,  , , , 



> -  ?


https://service.fsrar.ru/       ,   ,      .    (     )     .



> ?


,     .



> -  1?


   ,    .    (  )    (  1 ). 



> ?


    ,      .

----------

> - , -1 , -


,

----------

> 


 ?      .         ?

----------


## tours_buh

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


     ,        .     ,         ,   . 
        . - ,      .

----------

> ?      .         ?


     .      ,    .    ,        ,      ,      .   , :   ,          .             ,   ..
       ?  ?       22:00,    17:00   .,. .            ?    ?

----------

> .      ,    .    ,        ,      ,      .   , :   ,          .             ,   ..
>        ?  ?       22:00,    17:00   .,. .            ?    ?


     13 ,        ,    ,   .          . 
      ,    ( ). 
        :      : ,   ..
       ,         .                  . 
  ,

----------

> ,   ..


   .     (, ,   ..),   .  ,     ,   .        .     ,   . 




> ?  ?       22:00,    17:00   .,. .            ?   ?


     :    ,       3 ,        ,      ,   ,    . :      70 .  ,      ...  27.11.17.,   70 .       .   .  5  (   )  ,   .          ,    3  -

----------

> ,    ( ).


  ? 



> :      : ,   ..


   1     



> .


    .       , ,        ,   1.

----------

> .


       1,          .

----------


## AndreyZh

> 1,          .


 ,  **      !

  ""  ,      ,     -  "1"        ,       ,  ()   ? -     .

 ,  -      ,    " "   ...         ,    "--"  !

----------

> ,         !


. ,  ,      .       ,        1

----------

.    .        1,           ,    ,              !!! 
           ,   ,   -  / ,      ,          ,       ,  ,      !!! 
     ?       ? 
       ,        ,   .    ,     ,      ,  ,     ,     !       ,       !!!

----------

, ..  :      ,      ,   .   :  ,         ,  ,

----------

22:00,        .       ,    -        .       22:00         ,       ?  ?

----------

> ,





> !!!


 ?      . 
 ,    ,            ,           (-  , ..         ).        (     ), !       ,  :         , ?  ,       ,        .

----------

> .


   :          ? ,   . 
    .      1,  -.     ,      1.   1  ,     .        (    1      ,    ),             .

----------

> ,    -


   ,       ,      . 
  ,      22:00,      ?    .

----------

..      .
  ( ) 1     . 
             ???    .        (..     1  :   . 0,5;    :  "" .0,5.       12345678 =>     )
     -  . 
    ,       ?

----------

> ( ) 1     .







> 


    , ....   :       ,      .  /   , ,   ,   ,        .      ,          .
   ,  



> 


   :  1  ,        (  ,  ).  ,   ..  1,   ,     ,    .       ,  -  .   ,     -    .



> -  .


,   .        .    1   ,     



> ,       ?


       , ?     30 , ,  50 , ?         ,  ,       .      ,      ,        ""   ,

----------

1      1    .     1    ,      ,    ,  ,                 ,       .     . 
 ,      ,  ???

----------

> ,      ,  ???


      . !

----------

> ,  ,                 ,


   ?             ?

----------

> ?             ?


 !        !       SAM-EGAIS

----------

> !


. .   " " -   . ,  .

----------

-   .    ,  ,  ,  +  -  .           1.     :   ,      ,      .     ,       1  .     ,  ,            1,    . 
         ,    .              .

----------

> 1


  ,    ,   .



> .


   ,     .



> ,  ,            1


    .   , ,        . 



> 


     .     ?   ?

----------

)))

----------

> )))


    (),       .   1,   ,   ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## .

!
 !
 ,        !!!            !

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>  !
>  ,        !!!            !


           "",              , ..  ,    ,   01.01.2016,        ,                  12   .    ..                  "",       "    "

----------


## .

> "",              , ..  ,    ,   01.01.2016,        ,                  12   .    ..                  "",       "    "


!

----------


## -23

! , ,  ,   ,          : 1   " "?
    ,   ,    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,  ,   ,          : 1   " "?
>     ,   ,    ...


 https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/15

----------

, .       ,    ? 1,2 -   ?
   !   1.    .       2,    1 - 2 .   ,   ,     ,  .,       ,     ? ,       - ,        1,      ,  !!!       ?  ,        ,      ,       / !!!     ?

----------

?
   ,    , ?

----------

> ?
>    ,    , ?


   ,

----------

.          :      ,   ? 
   2,  2,  2    .,

----------

,     , ,    ,     ....          2D ???    ,     ?

----------

> ....


     ?       ?  



> 2D


     ,    !    , ,    ,    .      ,   2D,  ,

----------


## victoriacom

!
   ,   .     ,    .   ,    .
           , ..    .
        (  ),     ,     ?

----------

> (  ),     ,     ?


  ,        ,     ? 
 - ,      ,  . 
    .           .      .




> 


     .        5   .     -  .    .     -      ,   .

----------


## victoriacom

> ,        ,     ? 
>  - ,      ,  . 
>     .           .      .


    .
  -  ,    ? ID    ,     ,   ID, ?

----------


## victoriacom

> .        5   .     -  .    .     -      ,   .


  - .
       ,      .
     ,             .
 ,          .    (    ,     )   .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,          .    (    ,     )   .


      ...   " :"  :

1.    ()       ""
2.      
3.           ...

,

----------


## victoriacom

> ...   " :"  :
> 
> 1.    ()       ""
> 2.      
> 3.           ...
> 
> ,


,      (   ).   Z-       ,      . 
        /. ,        .
 ,         .
   .    ,     .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,      (   ).   Z-       ,      .


      !...       , ..

----------


## victoriacom

> !...       , ..


   ?
,       (  .    "")! 
   Z-,         .            ,    .
   ,         ,    ?       ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?


  :Redface: 

 ,                         ...                     ... *      .*

----------


## victoriacom

> ,                         ...                     ... *      .*


  (  , -      ),          . C XML     ().       Visual Foxpro.

  ,       "" ( ).     .
        (.,   )?

       .        .         Z-.             .

----------


## CLUB

.   /.

----------


## 0102

.       ,    ,   ,   ,     = .          .     ,   -( )   ()  ,      .     ?      ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .       ,    ,   ,   ,     = .          .     ,   -( )   ()  ,      .     ?      ...


  : "  ".       ?
 ,       .        ,    .
    , .  -         .

----------

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54980145]  : "  ".       ?
   ()   ()...  ,    .

----------

> ,       .        ,    .


    ()   (  ) -      ,()

----------


## Imelnila

. 
        )
    .    ,   ,      .   (      " " -),     ?         
   -     ?  ,       -     2 .     "" -      .       .    ,   ,     ?   ? 
      ""   ,    ,   ? 

 , ,   ...

----------


## Imelnila

-   ,  .   ?
     -  -

----------


## alex1sol

,    ,   ,     ?  -  ,    .

----------


## alex1sol

.   

:    
 : 17.07.2018 14:03:46
  : 17.07.2018 14:03:46

     ,          .

----------


## alex1sol

, : .       ?    ?

----------

> , : .       ?    ?


       .

----------


## alex1sol

> .


     ?

----------


## victoriacom

! ,  ,        .
  .      .     ,      .
  ,     " ...  ".     "  ". ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,  ,        .
>   .      .     ,      .
>   ,     " ...  ".     "  ". ,   ?


    (   "").  "  " ,        .  "  " ,          .          .
    ,      -  :
_&#171;&#187; (      (  "0003359000001291419").  ["020000161555"],   ["475F338CA1BA67FB797324C2F59E9B74"-"AWOS-0000001231"],  "3".       .)_
 : _"  ""    "_

----------


## victoriacom

!          "  ".        "  ".      "".      !    ?

----------


## alex1sol

?                     .

----------


## alex1sol

> ?                     .


,        .   10      ,       .

----------


## victoriacom

!          "  ".        "  ".      "".      !    ? -       ,    .

        6  .   :     .  2    ,   3    .   ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> !          "  ".        "  ".      "".      !    ? -       ,    .
> 
>         6  .   :     .  2    ,   3    .   ?


     "",

----------


## victoriacom

! !          "  ".        "  ".      "".      !    ? -       ,    .

        6  .   :     .  2    ,   3    .   ?

----------


## 32

!           . ,      , ,       . ,    .  ,                (     1  ,            ). .          ,     ,        .         ,        . ,   ,  20        12      , ?     ,       ?          ?

----------


## _

!

      ,    

  ,  ,      ,       

 ,    :

1.   -   

2 .  -   

3 .     -    



     ,   

1.   -    -  / -  /

2  -   -     -   /

3     -  -     -     /



   :

1.    -  -      ?

2 .   /  ?





     :

1.         ,   ?

2 .       ? 1-    ?

----------


## AndreyZh

?

** .     ,   .   4  /RuToken.       -,     ""    .   ,    .

----------


## _



----------

> 


   .




> 


    ?   .  .  , .

----------


## _

> ?
> 
> ** .     ,   .   4  /RuToken.       -,     ""    .   ,    .


   .     ""?

----------


## _

> ?
> 
> ** .     ,   .   4  /RuToken.       -,     ""    .   ,    .


 .           (        ) .

----------


## Alexey Shevchenko

!   .             ,     .              .           ,      ??

----------

